# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artizanati i punimit me hekur (mbajtëse qirijsh)

## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh 
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar ne hekur me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh
punuar me dore

----------


## pekomeri

Mbajtese qirijsh 
punuar ne hekur me dore

----------

